# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Adding Taro In Diet

## flex_w

Hey Guys. 
I started eating Taro because some of the Guys i do security with are Samoan and look like there Roid pushers. 22 inch arms, Ronnie Coleman Chest (not saggy version you see today of ronnie) and a big frame. i know for a fact there not on steroids . They told me "add Taro into what you eat or add a bit into most meals you eat because its a natural steroid ". So i added Taro into each meal MIND YOU IT COST ME $60 FOR A MASSIVE BAG. Does anyone know anything about taro? i only heard it is far better then rice in the nutritional side and its high in fibre and starch.

anyone use it to bulk up?

----------


## brutesinme

dude, no food is a "natural steroid ." I'm sure taro is fine but don't expect to explode just because you added one new food item.

----------


## *Narkissos*

lmao...

----------


## Giants11

Shit bro, lemme get some!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Shit bro, lemme get some!


RRRRRripped and shredded!

re: Starter7777

 :LOL:  

Remember that Giants?

 :LOL:

----------


## flex_w

brother i dont intend to make me massive in 12 weeks or nuttn but i heard it increases ur gains a bit faster then normal

----------

